# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  ***shab-e-mahtaab guzar gayee***

## ~rani aapi~

"shab-e-mahtaab guzar gayee,Na faraq tha na wisaal tha
Sir-e-bazm tha wo sitara tu,Jisay daikhna hi mahaal tha

Wo na Ainay k qareeb hai to yeah ainay ka naseeb hai
Jisay thi ainay ki justajoooo kabhi khud apni misaal tha

Jo azal say mera raqeeb hai wohii ab bhi meray qareeb hai
meray lab pay kooi gilla nahi,meri chasm-e-nam main sawal tha

meray yaar pyaray kidhar gayay,meray khawab saray bikhar gayay
mujhay us ki mehfil main baith kar unhi raftagan ka khayal tha

wo rah-o-rasm thi kya howi,na baat ki na nigah ki
wo jan boojh k tha ajnabi mujhay sirf is ka malaal tha"

----------


## Endurer

awesome awesome awesome stuff :applaud;

----------


## Majid

Superb 

keepit up :up;

----------


## Ash

zabardast  :Smile:

----------


## ~rani aapi~

thanx  endurer :givefl; ,majid :givefl; ,ash :givefl;

----------


## pinkyraja

very nice rani aapi

----------


## ~rani aapi~

thanx bela:givefl;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

very nice :givefl;

----------


## ~rani aapi~

thanx Miss_sweet :givefl;

----------


## Hunain

@ Rani Api  :Smile:

----------


## ~rani aapi~

thanx hunain :givefl;

----------


## Zaheer

nice  :Smile:

----------


## ~rani aapi~

thanx zaheer bhai  :Smile:

----------


## Ghazel

really good.

----------


## ~rani aapi~

> really good.


thanx ghazel :lol:

----------


## waqar

marvelous

----------

